# Can't open tivo app- "box not responding"



## tv514 (Oct 4, 2017)

I keep getting two errors:

Communication error

Box not responding

Anyone know how to fix?


----------



## mpf541 (Nov 25, 2009)

I had this also yesterday. On both iPad and iPhone I kept reopening it and it finally started working. Took several tries. Today all is fine


----------



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

I can’t get mine to open


----------



## travelinjoe (Nov 28, 2003)

Kurs0010 said:


> I can't get mine to open


Same issue and same error here. retested after each step below. 
ran service connection
ran network test / dns test / internet test 
rebooted tivo ( soft)
restarted tivo ( hard, plug out for 30 seconds)
reinstalled app
restarted ipad ( hard)

still seeing " box not responding" but I can pick the box from the list of my tivos in the house.


----------



## travelinjoe (Nov 28, 2003)

Fun fact - going to online.tivo.com and signing in works. I can see my roamio and stream shows from 'my shows' off my roamio.
So this seems like just an app error.


----------



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

travelinjoe said:


> Same issue and same error here. retested after each step below.
> ran service connection
> ran network test / dns test / internet test
> rebooted tivo ( soft)
> ...


One thing that surprisingly has worked for me in the past is updating whatever iOS software. For some reason, if I don't update right away, my TiVo app won't work...and then after the update is installed, all is well!


----------



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

App not working on my iPhone and iPad.... again! Anyone else having problems?


----------

